# breeders in derbyshire



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi there,

i currently have 5 females, 2 are 9 moths old and three are 8 months old and all from Pets at Home adoption.

I am looking to buy a pair of baby does to go with them. Can anyone tell me of any good breeders in Derbyshire. Also is it okay to put youngsters in with slightly older rats?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi annie,its fine to put youngsters in with adults infact it can work out better.but you need to make sure you get at least 2 babies of the same age as they can play fight and rough and tumble with each other.because if u only get the one then it will prob annoy the adults if there not as playful.

there is a man in linton,swadlincote,derbyshire selling babie females

E Midlands Jenny Rat Cage, also baby rats and Dumbo available - Reptile Forums

amy


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> there is a man in linton,swadlincote,derbyshire selling babie females
> 
> E Midlands Jenny Rat Cage, also baby rats and Dumbo available - Reptile Forums
> 
> amy


Lining a BYB`s pockets to enable them to make more rats isnt exactly a good thing....

You can get a list of decent rat breeders who are more likely to breed for health and temperament by emailing [email protected]


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> Lining a BYB`s pockets to enable them to make more rats isnt exactly a good thing....
> 
> You can get a list of decent rat breeders who are more likely to breed for health and temperament by emailing [email protected]


i recieved the list today. there is no-one close by


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Lining a BYB`s pockets to enable them to make more rats isnt exactly a good thing....
> 
> You can get a list of decent rat breeders who are more likely to breed for health and temperament by emailing [email protected]


sorry but she was only asking of anyone round near us.
i have contacted the nfrs before but know there are no breeders round our way.
yes there are some rescues near us but i was just saying there is a man who has some babies nr me!

no need to get on your high horse!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

blade100 said:


> no need to get on your high horse!!


i agree with you blade. thank you for your help


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

plus its better than buying from a pet shop!

this person thats selling them handles his from birth but obviously don't know there health backgrounds.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

blade100 said:


> plus its better than buying from a pet shop!
> 
> this person thats selling them handles his from birth but obviously don't know there health backgrounds.


I have recieved an email from Tom with photos! They are stunning...however I am awaiting my new cage, so will probably buy a pair from a later litter...

so hard to say no to the most beautiful blazeds though


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

blade100 said:


> plus its better than buying from a pet shop!


How did you work that one out? Buying from a byb is no better than buying from a pet shop. You'll still be funding poor breeding practises. Cant comment on this person myself, although the fact he's on the reptile forums would suggest he's not breeding for the good of the rats 

Try the Fancy Rats website - there's lots for rehoming on there, or try further afield, many breeders travel all over the country to various shows, and may be able to meet part way or help with transport (or other rat owners will sometimes too).

If you make a bit of an effort, you can find well raised and well handled rats, who may be healthier and longer lived, and have come from mums who haven't been bred back to back to feed a snake or ten.

I've had people come from Surrey for my babies before. I guess it depends on how much you want them.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

blade100 said:


> sorry but she was only asking of anyone round near us.
> i have contacted the nfrs before but know there are no breeders round our way.
> yes there are some rescues near us but i was just saying there is a man who has some babies nr me!
> no need to get on your high horse!!


The NFRS can arrange transport of both rescues or good healthy rats. If so then I'd better get off my bloody Thoroughbred racehorse since I first joined the NFRS in 1981 and am a current member, earned my stud name, organised rat shows, served on committees, paid for trips overseas to meet other breeders and exchange knowledge, imported several new varieties which are now THE most popular in the UK, and worked on my lines for YEARS to increase longevity, reduce tumours and selected for myco resistance.

So I guess I needn't have bothered, as it's much easier to get rats of unknown health background from any old Tom Dick or Harry.

After watching your rats die at 1-1.5 years old sometimes younger; after vet visits sometimes monthly for myco for their whole lives, and after paying out £100 every time for lump removal, sometimes more than once on the same rat, maybe that high horse won't seem so high any more.... in which case you'll be glad of a shetland pony.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

to be fair, I am 17, cannot drive and my parents are not willing to drive me halfway across the country for a rat - which is not important to them (obviously it is to me).

Every rat needs a home, and I can offer a good one...wether well bred or not...it deserves a home.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Of course they do, but it really depends on your beliefs. I couldn't give £20 to a BYB to give them incentive to keep breeding sickly rats in poor conditions.

Maybe explain to your parents that if you get well bred rats, they are more likely to cost you less in vets bills (not always the case, but certainly more likely).


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Ps. I cant drive and my parents live in Spain. I still managed to arrange to get rats from Portsmouth up to me in Yorkshire. You just need to really want them, and work something out.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'll just shut up then,i was only trying to help and i go and get jumped on!

there are people on fancy rats that re home there rats and some of those are from pet shops others from PROPER rat breeders.

anyway annie its up to you where u get yours from,but i wish you all the best in finding your little bubs whether that be from pah adoption section rescues pet shop or nfr breeder.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

blade100 said:


> i'll just shut up then,i was only trying to help and i go and get jumped on!
> 
> there are people on fancy rats that re home there rats and some of those are from pet shops others from PROPER rat breeders.
> 
> anyway annie its up to you where u get yours from,but i wish you all the best in finding your little bubs whether that be from pah adoption section rescues pet shop or nfr breeder.


thank you very much. i believe that every rat needs a home...and if they are well bred and long lived, i can offer that, if they are ill bred and live to just 18 months, i can give them a wonderful home for 18 months.

the man in question cannot make a lot of money as he sells his rats for £3 each. i assume they are bred a reptile food (shame...but a neccassary evil...) and sells a few nice coloured ones as pets. - this is my assumption.

thank you for all of your help. please dont think of me as a bad owner. sorry if i have caused any arguments or upset.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Just so long as you know what kind of conditions these rats will likely have been raised in. Have a look on the reptile forums feeder section for pictures of the racks many feeder breeders keep their rats in.

I know it's cheap, but I wouldn't give them 50p towards raising more, but I do understand you want to help the rat not the breeder so the choice is obviously yours to make. I'd rather give £10 to a good breeder than £3 to a crap one who will just keep breeding more and more to take their place, in tubs, with no toys, space, poor bedding and diet...

Fancy Rats | Information | Choosing A Breeder


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> i'll just shut up then,i was only trying to help and i go and get jumped on!


You can hardly complain when you did the exact same to me, not nice is it? :lol:

Anyway...i still dont agree with lining the BYB`s pockets....if you abstain from buying them......they are less likely to produce more if there is no market for the ones which they have no other purpose for....

Tapir, I see you also want to breed....if you want to go down that route, i would really start with rats from a GOOD breeder and not just ANY breeder who just happens to be local...often the right rats can be either transported to you, or god forbid, you jump on a train and go and get them yourself.

The right rats are often worth the trek.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> You can hardly complain when you did the exact same to me, not nice is it? :lol:
> 
> Anyway...i still dont agree with lining the BYB`s pockets....if you abstain from buying them......they are less likely to produce more if there is no market for the ones which they have no other purpose for....
> 
> ...


i have never said i want to breed from those rats...i am waiting until i know more, and buy some well bred rats. i probably wont even breed as i am still a novice. just a dream.

i _was_ just about to get in touch woth yourself, regarding rescuing a pair, but after reading on your site that you dont rehome to people you dont get on with i assumed i would be turned down...due to my 'laziness' and bad rat keeping. (despite the fact i think EVERY RAT NEEDS A HOME)

i find it a bit rude how you are suggesting that i cant be bothered to get a train to get them - or want to pay much money for them. i have never said i am worried about the price. im not buying them because they are cheap.

in fact..i am done here as i am going to get upset and angry.

thank you for your help.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

right.

i will not be buying from tom. the reason i refused to buy from [email protected] is so not to fund the rat farms. this is the reason i will not buy from tom. lets just hope they get a good home.

i apologise for any arguments/rudeness/laziness that came across.

I love my rats and would do anything for them. I am not a bad owner, or a bad person. It is hard to go against my beliefs but I have been informed that this is the best thing to do...and so be it.

Again I am sorry, and thank you for all the help.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

I dont think anyone said anything about "bad rat keeping" or being lazy. Suggesting you sometimes have to make an effort and travel to get well raised (not meaning well bred - could be rescues) rats isn't saying youre lazy, just explaining that you shouldnt take the nearest option purely because they're near.

Anyhoo - none of us can tell you what to do, we're just saying - we've been there, done that, worn the t-shirt and got the scars or RIPs to prove it.

My personal beliefs are that I would not give money to any breeder or rescue who I dont agree with the ethics of. And I dont agree with keeping rats in boxes and breeding from them constantly.

What you believe and you do is completely up to you. Just for those of us who do make the effort to breed responsibly - who struggle to home our rats because people cant be bothered waiting or travelling - it really does sting when someone makes out like going to one of these breeders is in any way comparable or even better!

Not judging you - judging the fact that people still think these breeders are better than a pet shop. They're not. :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i think we posted at the same time ^^^

thank you for your help LisaLQ. sorry if i came across as rude. i struggle to admit i am wrong...and can see now that i was so i apologise


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

You dont need to - honestly, I think it's just crossed wires, just trying to help :thumbup:


----------

